
The last great tree: a majestic relic of Canada's vanishing rainforest - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/mar/05/the-last-great-tree-a-majestic-relic-of-canadas-vanishing-boreal-forest
======
Ultramanoid
> _Spared by the loggers’ chainsaws a Douglas fir perhaps 1,000 years old
> stands in splendid isolation on Vancouver Island..._

'Splendid isolation' ? 'Overwhelming sadness' is what comes to mind when I see
the second photograph in the article.

[https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/3e353dd75bf7fe5a571ea89399dfc...](https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/3e353dd75bf7fe5a571ea89399dfc9e1d7d2297d/0_0_1174_1679/master/1174.jpg?width=445&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=172c9e283c95c0395e1d2ad2b23a4c91)

